# I'm Loving Summer



## fishki (May 30, 2018)

Not really, this summer sucks, and it's not even summer, it's only spring, and it sucks,  AC chugging away all day long trying to keep the house cool, go outside for 5 minutes and your drenched with sweat. Right now its 90 out with humidity sitting around 72%, and not a breeze to be had. 

Also our first batch of mosquitoes have all hatched and grown up quite nicely, I'm sure they're all busy having babies of their own now, in between attacking en masse as soon as you open the door and step foot outside. Yep, gotta love it here.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 31, 2018)

This really works.


----------



## tadmaz (May 31, 2018)

This past weekend in SE Wisconsin was similarly rough.  Tried to run the chainsaw for a bit, got vapor locked quickly.  If you go into the woods, you are stripped to the bone by mosquitos, ticks are out in force, etc.  I spray the lawn with some triazicide, it helps.  Can't spray a few acres of woods!


----------



## fbelec (Jun 5, 2018)

how long does it work for


sportbikerider78 said:


> This really works.
> 
> View attachment 227024


----------



## mustash29 (Jun 5, 2018)

Different story here in New England.  Finally having a real spring.

Had a couple of hot & muggy days so far.  Had to run the A/C a few nights to be able to sleep.

Otherwise it's been the whole house fan (redneck 20" box fan in the attic access hatch) with a cheap HVAC filter in one window to keep the pollen outside.

Had a low of 51 last night.  Almost turned the truck heat up on the way home from work this morning.  House is 66 inside with no humidity and the redneck fan has been off for several days.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 23, 2018)

Lots of people in the east not loving summer, but pumping out their basements. We have had many inches of rain in the last few days ,luckily its come steady for us in my small town and not too much at once,but the ground is super saturated and 2 more days of rain forecast. Folks in Pine Grove,Hershey and Tremont not so lucky. Tremont looked like Ellicott city  earlier.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jul 23, 2018)

Glad we have no basement. Love summer. Cannot be hot enough!


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2018)

You would love what we are having. Hot with low humidity. Only downside is no rain. Nothing significant since mid-April. There is an advantage though, no mowing and no bugs. The lawn is brown.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jul 23, 2018)

We lived in Singapore for 3 years. Temp was about 92 F year round with 85+% humidity. Would go back in a heart beat. Well, I go back every year but that is for work and just for a week or so. Was in Phoenix a few weeks ago. Liked the 115 F temperature, but it was so dry, I (and many others) got nosebleeds.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'll take dry over humid any day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 24, 2018)

We're having high humidity and high temps without any rain this summer, the basement has been the place to hang with the temp at 70 with the humidity around 45.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 24, 2018)

So far about 7 inches of rain but over a 5 day period. Local creek about halfway to floodstage. Another 6 ft or so. Still a lot of rain forecast for the next day and a half. Sunbury is getting hit good as usual. 1 good thunderstorm here and all bets are off.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jul 24, 2018)

Very little rain here.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jul 25, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> We're having high humidity and high temps without any rain this summer, the basement has been the place to hang with the temp at 70 with the humidity around 45.



Wow, how are you getting 45% humidity levels in upstate or northern NY? I've lived in the "North Country" and have seen families who tolerate streams running thru their basements.


----------



## begreen (Jul 25, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> So far about 7 inches of rain but over a 5 day period. Local creek about halfway to floodstage. Another 6 ft or so. Still a lot of rain forecast for the next day and a half. Sunbury is getting hit good as usual. 1 good thunderstorm here and all bets are off.


Sounds like there is flooding already in some parts of the state like Hershey.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 25, 2018)

CaptSpiff said:


> Wow, how are you getting 45% humidity levels in upstate or northern NY? I've lived in the "North Country" and have seen families who tolerate streams running thru their basements.


We have a Hisense dehumidifier running in the basement and the property the house is on is mostly sand..

Today the dewpoint is in the 70's with the humidity in the 90's, it's a sticky one.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jul 25, 2018)

85% here in South Jersey.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 25, 2018)

begreen said:


> Sounds like there is flooding already in some parts of the state like Hershey.


Many parts of the state are under water. Towns all around us have varying degrees of flooding.  Depends how much rain ,and how fast locally. All our creeks are bank full ,just under flood stage in my small valley ,still a few thunderstorms to weather until it ends. got about 8 inches in the last few days and still raining. 90+ % humidity last few days.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 25, 2018)

My dehumidifier and sump pumps are in overdrive the last few days.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jul 25, 2018)

Last week I drove to Bellefonte. Was just on I-80 when it started to rain so hard, I had almost no visibility. Had to slow down to 40 mph.


----------



## begreen (Jul 25, 2018)

Here is Seattle's rainfall YTD. Where we live is in a rain shadow so we often get less. On average we are around 50% of what Seattle gets. The lawn crackles beneath our feet.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 25, 2018)

begreen said:


> Here is Seattle's rainfall YTD. Where we live is in a rain shadow so we often get less. On average we are around 50% of what Seattle gets. The lawn crackles beneath our feet.
> 
> View attachment 228248


Not sure whats worse too much or not enough. We get our dry spells but usually short lived. Mostly in the fall.


----------



## fbelec (Jul 26, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Lots of people in the east not loving summer, but pumping out their basements. We have had many inches of rain in the last few days ,luckily its come steady for us in my small town and not too much at once,but the ground is super saturated and 2 more days of rain forecast. Folks in Pine Grove,Hershey and Tremont not so lucky. Tremont looked like Ellicott city  earlier.




being a electrician i noticed the two of the buildings still had lights on. and with a basement full of water means the panel is under water and still working. code states that all those service panels are junk.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 26, 2018)

I relocated the service panel in my commercial building to the first floor after my basement flooded the first time. That way its just a tripped breaker if something in the basement gets shorted. Plus all the outlets are high up on the walls.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 26, 2018)

11.7 Inches of rain in 5 days. About what i observed in containers on my patio.


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2018)

Sounds like the tropics. You folks back east are going to have to start treating for jungle rot.


----------



## fbelec (Jul 27, 2018)

i feel for guy's in penn. the most we keep getting up here in mass is 1 or 2 inch quick storms a day giving 1 to 2 inches each storm. so far all i had to do each day is dump a few hundred gallons of water from the pool to get down to the skimmer. hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 27, 2018)

Its all behind us already, streams and creeks going down fast, even knoebels is already open for business today, but the humidity is crushing last few days. Im soaked within an hour of starting work even though its only around 80 degrees. I do have some inside work. whenever conditions outside become unbearable.


----------



## georgepds (Jul 31, 2018)

Hot here , but not too bad. AC was on till Sunday night

Took the kayaks out three days in a row, nice SSE breeze. Egrets, osprey, cormorants, and purple martins

My visiting nieces are getting stronger (12 yo)  The tall thin one can keep up with me in the waves , against the tide and wind (says quite a bit about me too, and nothing good) . The short strong one can take the paddle board out to the middle of the channel and give her dad (in a kayak ) a run for it.. I'm told they're hell on a soccer field


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2018)

georgepds said:


> Hot here , but not too bad. AC was on till Sunday night


It's great that you are out in nature with your family. I love summer and being near the water. 

Where is here? Is this home or on vacation?


----------



## georgepds (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm in North east Massachusetts , on the mouth of the Merrimack River. Here is plum island, a barrier island separated from town by a causeway and marsh. I'm full time, about 30% of the island residents are now full time, the rest are summer folk The bottom 4/5 of the island are federal preserve.

I launch from what's called the basin.. tides are 9 to 11 ', we have a two hour window around high tide to launch.. after that it's mud.  

BTW..I'm not talking about the stuff that gets on the bottom of your shoes, I'm talking about one of natures serious efforts to take a healthy swipe at you to show you who is really boss, 4' deep if you are lucky, deeper if you are not. The only real option is to head to shore outside the basin and drag the kayaks in.


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2018)

I haven't visited that area. Sounds like a very nice spot, just stay out of the mud. My sister-in-law is up in Marblehead. Our family 12 generations back helped found Boston. 

If you get a chance can you add your general location to your avatar. It's helpful information to know when folks post about wood and wood burning.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 6, 2018)

It was a lake cottage weekend for us too.  Swimming all day for the kids.  Laying around all day for the adults.  Good times.  I do all the 'hard' work around the properties in spring and fall.  Summer is for fun.


----------



## bholler (Aug 6, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I relocated the service panel in my commercial building to the first floor after my basement flooded the first time. That way its just a tripped breaker if something in the basement gets shorted. Plus all the outlets are high up on the walls.


Yeah when i was working as a gc we relocated allot in sunbury and milton to the first or even second floors.


----------



## bholler (Aug 6, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its all behind us already, streams and creeks going down fast, even knoebels is already open for business today, but the humidity is crushing last few days. Im soaked within an hour of starting work even though its only around 80 degrees. I do have some inside work. whenever conditions outside become unbearable.


Yeah knoebels are pros at it they get flooded every few years


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2018)

Looks like a record dry summer here. Over 100 days and less that 3/4" of rain. Weak trees are starting to keel over taking down power lines in some locations. This happened in the neighborhood adjacent to ours yesterday. Wildfire risk is very high and our water bill is going to be astronomical.


----------



## georgepds (Aug 8, 2018)

begreen said:


> Looks like a record dry summer here. Over 100 days and less that 3/4" of rain. Weak trees are starting to keel over taking down power lines in some locations. This happened in the neighborhood adjacent to ours yesterday. Wildfire risk is very high and our water bill is going to be astronomical.



Sounds like you could use a shallow well


----------



## begreen (Aug 8, 2018)

georgepds said:


> Sounds like you could use a shallow well


I wanted to put one in 20 yrs ago, but she didn't want to risk the expense. The likelihood of a shallow well hitting water is dicey on our property. Folks down the hill from us went down about 200ft for 2-3 gpm.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 9, 2018)

georgepds said:


> Sounds like you could use a shallow well


Can't water trees.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 9, 2018)

Your rain deficit must be our surplus.i cant even cut the grass lately , after a solid week of rain its thunderstorms every day or every other day.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Can't water trees.


Especially big ones. This fellow is dying. It's down to less than half its normal foliage.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 13, 2018)

Here we go again!


----------



## CaptSpiff (Aug 13, 2018)

CAR FOR SALE - nearly new!


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Here we go again!



Oy, looks like the springs have sprung on that street.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 13, 2018)

Were getting pounded here in Central PA AGAIN. Were getting the rain that the west isnt. NO danger of fire at all here.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 14, 2018)

a few giant pipelines from the east coast to the west coast outta do it


----------

